# Guitar Video Lessons - Mastering the Pentatonic Shapes



## RandyYoung (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys - just thought I'd share my ongoing video posts - please post any questions and I will answer them ASAP - The first one is a review or introduction of the 5 pentatonic shapes for guitar - and then I will add videos on how to apply them to create different sounds and impressions.

[video=youtube;s-ZOYj31HRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-ZOYj31HRE[/video]

There's a free pdf you can download here - Guitar Lessons - Pentatonic Scale Shapes


----------

